# Maddie



## pla725 (Jul 22, 2012)

My big grey girl Maddie passed away on Friday night. I noticed that she seemed off all day Friday. Maddie usually pounces on her food. She would even place her big body over the food to hide it from her mate Sawyer. When she didn't eat her dinner I decided not to mess around anymore and contacted my regular vet Dr. Duggan. She advised me to take her to the emergency clinic in Robbinsville. Great another trip up to Northstar. Three times in a month. 

Anyway she was seen by Dr. Doolan. He showed me the x-ray. She was bloated. I kind of figured that when I felt her earlier. Unfortunately she required surgery because she had blockage. I told them to go ahead. I left Sawyer there to keep her company. I no sooner got home when I got the bad news. Maddie had passed while they were inducting her (put her under generalanesthesia). 

I turned around and went back to get Sawyer and to pick up her remains. Dr. Duggan wanted to do a necropsy. I'm fine with that. So she her body is boxed up and sits in my refrigerator until I drop her off tomorrow. 

That's three rabbits in a month. I lost Willie and Woody in June. Now Maddie. I'm angry and uncertain. I am doing something wrong? 

I'm cleaning up the rabbit room today and the rest of the week. I'll do some today and finish during the week. It's just too much to deal with all at once.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 22, 2012)

maybe the necropsy will show something that caused these three to die within such a short period of time from each other. I am sorry for you loss, three at once just isn't at all fair. I don't think you are doing something wrong, but I definitely think they may be connected in some way, by a virus or something. Sometimes life seems so unfair. Again I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry about these losses. You certainly acted as soon as you possibly could.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm so very sorry Paula for your loss..


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm so so sorry. I know how it feels to lose more than one, my previous two died the same day. 
Don't give up hope, someone out there is calling your name and you will find the perfect bunny.
Jj


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 23, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little girl and binky free. I doubt your doing things wrong, things just happen. 4 years ago we moved here with 17 bunnies. Since then, we've lost 9. Our problem is that most of our bunnies are older, from 8 to 13, so it's expected. We only have 2 left that are under 4. We have lost some very young bunnies too, from 8 months to under 4. Stuff just happens and the little buggers are so good at hiding things from us even though we keep a close watch on them.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so sorry for your losses. It must be devestating to loose one while you are still grieving the others. My heart goes out to you. You gave the best of love and care and did everything you could. 

Binkie Free, Dear Little Ones:rainbow::rainbow::rainbow:


----------



## pla725 (Jul 26, 2012)

The necrospy showed a hairball in her instestines. Her stomach was full of food. Other than that nothing else showed up. 
Surgery was the last option. Dr. Doolan did consider treating her medically. When we both looked at the xray it looked a lot worse than I guess it was. Anyway, who knows.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 26, 2012)

I am SO sorry for your loss and for your other two as well. I saw this from Larry:

Stuff just happens and the little buggers are so good at hiding things from us even though we keep a close watch on them.

^^^i thought it was worth reposting because rabbits ARE good at hiding things. They are prey animals so acting injured or sick will get them killed! So it's important to know this isn't your fault.

Again so sorry. Hang in there


----------



## JimD (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your losses 

Words are also at a loss right now, too.

I don't know why we don't give up sometimes....but we don't for some reason. 
It's our calling I guess.

:hug1

Binky free little ones!
We'll see you on the other side some day.

ray::rainbow:


----------

